# Bat Kung Fu



## David Weatherly (Dec 21, 2008)

Bat kung fu.  Real or not?  There's very little information available but every so often an article will show up about "secret bat kung fu"
Opinions?  Information?

David


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 21, 2008)

The closest thing I can find is this

http://www.plumpub.com/sales/vcd2/coll_wutangnight.htm

I really do not know much about it.


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 21, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> The closest thing I can find is this
> 
> http://www.plumpub.com/sales/vcd2/coll_wutangnight.htm
> 
> I really do not know much about it.


 

Thanks, I've seen that link.  Some of the older issues of IKF ran articles aobut it.  Just interested to see if anyone turns up something I haven't seen.
David


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 22, 2008)

I never heard of such a thing. Wow but if its a secret kung fu than its possible only a few people in places of origin no about it. I can't imagine how it would look. I mean we have the crane. So I guess the bat would be close to crane style. Just my opinion. I can't imagine the principles.

But It may just be internet hype or fiction found in some small passages in martial arts magazine.

*My questions would be* 
Who is the founder/founders?
Where did it originate. City of origin. Possibly country?
Is it consider Kung Fu or Karate?
Is it external or internal or both?
What are the names of the forms?
What year was created?

etc etc




David Weatherly said:


> Bat kung fu. Real or not? There's very little information available but every so often an article will show up about "secret bat kung fu"
> Opinions? Information?
> 
> David


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 22, 2008)

I agree, it sounds like a hoax.  Several years ago in China I met someone who insisted that it was a genuine style.  Unfortunately, it was towards the end of a trip and I didn't have the opportunity to delve into it any further.
It has been indicated that those who practiced the art were adept with poisons and herbs for healing.

Cheers,

David


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 22, 2008)

As a caver I could tell you but then I'd have to kill everyone that reads the post... I'm just not up to being a mass murderer right now... besides can't afford the gas to drive to everyone's houses to do the deed. :idunno:

And I doubt that Bob will let me have access to whomever read the post to be sure I got everyone... sooo, sigh. Sorry folks.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 22, 2008)

Why would bat stlye deal with posions. Bats don't have venom? I am totally loss.

The only bat fighter I know of is the Dark Knight.

Its bird its a plane its super man...No idiot its Batman.




David Weatherly said:


> I agree, it sounds like a hoax. Several years ago in China I met someone who insisted that it was a genuine style. Unfortunately, it was towards the end of a trip and I didn't have the opportunity to delve into it any further.
> It has been indicated that those who practiced the art were adept with poisons and herbs for healing.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


----------



## tellner (Dec 22, 2008)

Dunno about Bat Kung Fu. There is a Western Javanese style of Pencak Silat called Cikalong, literally "Bat style". It doesn't involve hanging upside down by your toes or blind fighting using echolocation. It's named after some famous bat caves in in the area. 

Steve Barnes featured it in the two guest issues of Batman that he wrote some years back.


----------



## oxy (Dec 22, 2008)

David Weatherly said:


> It has been indicated that those who practiced the art were adept with poisons and herbs for healing.



So are trained TCM herbalists.


----------



## hkfuie (Dec 23, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Why would bat stlye deal with posions. Bats don't have venom? I am totally loss.


 
They train in flipping dung about with their batwings!


----------



## HG1 (Dec 23, 2008)

hkfuie said:


> they train in flipping dung about with their batwings!



lol!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 23, 2008)

Im thinking Bat Kung Fu has something to do with a Louisville slugger


----------



## hkfuie (Dec 23, 2008)

xue sheng said:


> i&#8217;m thinking bat kung fu has something to do with a louisville slugger



lol


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd say Xue has probably hit (pun intended) the mark with the Louisville Slugger.  That's probably the modern incarnation of Bat style...

That being said, I know that there are many many systems of martial art that do/did exist in China, which we in the West have simply never seen.  And this often has little or nothing to do with "secrecy".  Instead, these arts were just never brought to the West, because the people who knew/know them never left China.  

Some of these arts may have died out.  They may have been only practiced in a small regional area, and in the modern day they were not passed on anymore.

So in my opinion, it is certainly possible that a "bat" style of kung fu does or did exist, and we have simply never seen it.  China is a big country, lots of stuff in the backwoods that never became mainstream.


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 23, 2008)

Beware the dangers of the "guano fist", which is NOT to be confused with the other technique of "huflung poo" from the Damn dirty ape fist set.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.dragonslist.com/discussion/animal-forms-styles/15021-bat-style.html

There is a discussion about it there.

Supposely one of the people trained with the guy who wrote the article on Bat kung fu.

From A Website not allowed to mention here But this is suppose to contain infor from the Website of Ngfamilystyle/articles.com



> "The Bat Style originated from a most secretive style, a style called Hom Don. It was a system which it was greatly misunderstood because it employed advanced, radical fighting techniques not common to the Chinese culture at that time. The style employed throwing weapons, darts, potions, elixirs, and poisons. The style originated from Six-Harmonies Fist, a predecessor to Hsing-I Chuan, but was quite wrongly dubbed an evil art due to its different and final approach to winning a fight.
> These people lived near the Cambodian border and Thailand, because they were often persecuted and literally condemned. The students were very oriented to country and faith, therefore, they were often hired out as political assassins when they felt it would benefit their families and country, such as the time of the Warring States. According to legend, one of the disciples of this house escaped to Japan sometime before, or during the Mongolian Invasion. Once in Japan, this man known as The Buddhist Laic(this man could have also been Taoist) started a branch of modern day Ninjitsu, teaching the Bat Styles unusual weaponry including use of chain weapons, shurikens, and flying discs, as well as integration of Dim Mak strikes as found in the Ninja system Gyoku Ryu. This band of warrior monks began to integrate the Bat Styles unusual weaponry and mastering of point strikes into the proliferation of what is today modern Ninjitsu. The Bat Styles protector was Jon Kwai, an exorcist from the Tang Dynasty, who according to legend could control evil spirits, perform supernatural feats, or even kill from a distance "


 
Maybe you can contact John Ng or one of his students for more information cocerning it.


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 24, 2008)

JadeCloud,

Thanks for the info and links!

Best,

David


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 24, 2008)

The history sounds some what fishy.

I could not find Jon Kwai.

However I did find Kuei-ku Tzu who not only was a magician but also a Military advisor. 

I don't think this Bat style can be linked to Gyokko Ryu because

Gyokko ryu is suppose to come from a woman.

Maybe it mean Hun Dun?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hundun



> _Hundun_ creation myths involving humanity being born from a "thunder-egg" or lump of flesh, the son of an emperor, the Thunder god represented as a dog with bat wings, localized with the Miao people and


 
So it is possible someone may have put together some history.

Man I should create my own style now.


----------



## Dean (Dec 24, 2008)

I've never heard of such a thing, but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


----------

